# lite/packable rain jacket?



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

we've been getting a fair amount of rain here lately and its starting to cramp my ride time. the LBS has all the $300 rain jackets I can't afford and the online shops don't give much information.

Looking for:
1) jersey pocket carry-able
2) breathable - its hot in 'Bama so a personal sauna isn't gonna work very well. 
3) Light - not protecting myself from a major storm, just a regular ole light rain
4) value --- I say value here b/c even though I don't want to pay $300 for something I might use twice a year, I understand the value that comes with getting something that excels at the above and lasts.

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

Non-bike specific is cheapest. A light Columbia rain jacket is $49+/-, and the REI cycle specific raincoat is $79. The REI coat is heavier and longer in back but either work. I like the REI jacket a lot. But I live in the NW.


----------



## Ray R. (Jun 14, 2013)

Last week I bought an Eddie Bauer packable shell for $19.95. I was in the store and thought it was a typo, but it wasn't. not the tiniest but packs into a bottle of pocket and looks good. 

Ray


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

Sportful worth a look at
Sportful Hot Pack No-Rain Stretch Cycling Jacket Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit UK


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

Eyorerox said:


> Sportful worth a look at
> Sportful Hot Pack No-Rain Stretch Cycling Jacket Sports & Leisure | ProBikeKit UK


looks a little nicer than I was thinking. Will they ship to the U.S.?
Joe


----------



## PJay (May 28, 2004)

I get to give this opinion every now and zen:
Red Ledge Thunderlight Jacket.
There are pants, also.

I stumbled across my first set abt 2001. The jacket goes for less than $50.
It is more jacket than a waterproof cycling jacket - I have a canari that is abt as close a garment between cycling specific and this.

I am also familiar with goretex, since I used to sell it.

It breathes pretty well, it keeps you dry, comes up really tite at the neck if you need it to, has a waterproof hood tucked into the collar ready for when you need it, zip pockets with an overlapping flap to keep pocket content5s dry, etc.

I believe it has some chemical coating on it - it is not definitively waterproof - On a wet sports field, I once tried to sit on the ground in comfortable dryness by sitting on my jacket - after a few moments, the water got thru to me.
But other than sitting on totally wet ground, I have been in thunderstorms (I am in Houston - they pop up anywhere, anytime - you cannot head out for a 60 mile ride solo without some plan for thunderstorm). Rain has never gotten thru under normal use.

It has good venting. Like any sheet of plastic, it gets clammy. But this is very good as far as waterproof goes.

It packs either into a mesh bag, or ifthey are still the same it packs into its own pocket - you just keep stuffing it into one pocket until it is all in there, then you have a zipper.

It packs very small. Very small. I carry one in my everyday backpack to work and back each day. It might be 4 inch diameter and 8 inch long. It can be squished smaller.

I pull it out in various situations, and it almost cracks ppl up how decent the jacket looks that I pull out of nowhere.

They finally are being vended thru Amazon. read reviews there. When I commuted to work by bike, this, plus their Red Ledge Thunderlight pants, was my deal.

The pants have a good zip at the end of the leg, then seal with Velcro. 

Check out this set.


----------



## Eyorerox (Feb 19, 2008)

josephr said:


> looks a little nicer than I was thinking. Will they ship to the U.S.?
> Joe


Yes yes


----------

